# Caad 10?



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Has anyone got the inside goss on when, and if, the CAAD 10 is coming out? Starnut.....:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I have a caad x... with BB30 and super premium plus fork... lighter than CAAD9..


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

uh oh.........

smack talk



:lol:


No you don't

Starnut


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

shotojs78 said:


> I have a caad x... with BB30 and super premium plus fork... lighter than CAAD9..


A CAAD x eh, well I have the prototype CAAD XI with helium infused into the frame set, it's light. The BB40 (not the old BB30) has an inbuilt flux capacitor, great for sprints, and stiff, so stiff I ran over it with my car and bent the frame!!!!! on the car that is.:thumbsup: 

The CAAD XI has a fork made from ground up African swallows, it's light as also, so light it nearly flies.

cheers


Ralph


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

could you post a pic of your famous caad X.....


----------

